# (WI) Labrador



## Debra Bredeson (Jun 8, 2010)

NFC FC AFC Five Star General Patton
Frozen Semen available from an amazing dog...puppies in demand. We are still available to help with breeding arrangements, boarding, whelping, and raising Patton Puppies. call 414-651-3937 or [email protected]


----------

